# daved



## kiasoul (Apr 14, 2012)

hello;new boy 62, diagnosed type 2 jan 2012


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2012)

kiasoul said:


> hello;new boy 62, diagnosed type 2 jan 2012



Hi Dave, welcome to the forum  How are things going for you since you were diagnosed? Are you on any medication? Please feel free to ask any questions you may have and we'll do our best to help!


----------



## tomtat (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi, Welcome to the forum. Like you I'm new to this & this is a great place to get good advice & tips.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Dave


----------



## slipper (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Dave, welcome aboard.


----------



## kiasoul (Apr 14, 2012)

anybody using accu-check mobile for bg testing,what do you think of it . am still trying to make sense of which foods are best for me at the moment, have got type 2 ,first year ,very helpful,only diagnosed in jan 2012 ,all a bit confusing


----------



## Steff (Apr 14, 2012)

Dave hi and a warm welcome to the forum


----------



## kiasoul (Apr 14, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hi Dave, welcome to the forum  How are things going for you since you were diagnosed? Are you on any medication? Please feel free to ask any questions you may have and we'll do our best to help!



not on medication as yet ,all a bit confusing ,testing levels to try and make sense of types of food to eat at the moment,thanks for the welcome


----------



## kiasoul (Apr 14, 2012)

Steff said:


> Dave hi and a warm welcome to the forum



thank you for your very welcome welcome


----------



## kiasoul (Apr 14, 2012)

tomtat said:


> Hi, Welcome to the forum. Like you I'm new to this & this is a great place to get good advice & tips.



hi tomtat ,thank you,so much to take in ,so much to learn


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2012)

kiasoul said:


> not on medication as yet ,all a bit confusing ,testing levels to try and make sense of types of food to eat at the moment,thanks for the welcome



It is confusing to start with, but you'll soon get the hang of things I'm sure. It's good that you are able to test, many people are not prescribed the strips. I'd suggest looking at the GL diet for a good approach to eating well for diabetes (and for non-diabetics too!). Have a look at The GL Diet for Dummies for a good introduction. Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S  is a good guide to testing efficiently


----------



## kiasoul (Apr 14, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Welcome to the forum Dave



hi mark ,thank you , no clue what my b m  i  is at the moment ,dread to think


----------



## kiasoul (Apr 14, 2012)

slipper said:


> Hi Dave, welcome aboard.



thank you slipper, appreciated


----------

